# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vòng quanh thế giới ngắm mùa thu

## tieuthunhangheo

Mùa thu đến biến đổi cả cánh rừng trên khắp hành tinh thành một kính vạn hoa đa sắc màu phong phú. Sắc đỏ, vàng, cam và nâu của mùa thu là thiên đường thật sự trên trái đất.

Khi mùa thu đến là lúc những cánh rừng bắt đầu chuyển mình, biến đổi sang sắc màu của mùa thu sống động. Sự thay đổi theo mùa có thể được nhìn thấy từ trái đất và ngoài không trung. Dưới đây là một loạt những tấm ảnh mùa thu được các nhiếp ảnh gia chụp lại từ thiên nhiên, và một số ảnh được các nhà du hành vũ trụ ISS chụp lại trái đất, sau đó phóng to lên để mọi người có thể thưởng thức kính vạn hoa của sắc thu trên khắp hành tinh là ngoạn mục và đáng kinh ngạc đến mức nào.

Khu rừng Đen của nước Đức đẹp mê hồn vào tất cả cả các mùa. Nhưng đặc biệt nhất là vào mùa thu. Hãy tưởng tượng vẻ đẹp mê hoặc của khu rừng này. Cũng như tên gọi, khu rừng này dày đặc và con người cũng như ánh nắng mặt trời khó xâm nhập vào. Ánh sáng chỉ có thể len lỏi chiếu những tia nắng yếu ớt xuống khu rừng tối tăm rối rắm và đầy phức tạp này.

_Thác nước vào lúc hoàng hôn của mùa thu mơ màng._

_Hai con tuần lộc trong mùa thu ở Alaska (Hoa Kỳ)._


_Chú Gấu Grizzly trong Công viên quốc gia Denali vào mùa thu ở Alaska (Hoa Kỳ)._


_Mùa hè tại New England. Hình ảnh chụp tại trái đất rõ ràng đáng yêu hơn hết._


_Mùa thu bao trùm lên cả cây cầu ở New England (Hoa Kỳ)._

_Từ trên cao nhìn xuống khu rừng thuộc khu vực New England, màu sắc thay đổi từ xanh đậm dần dần sang màu cam và màu nâu trong mùa thu. Tuy nhiên, xem mùa thu rõ nét nhất là tại một góc nhỏ của khu rừng sồi trông ngoạn mục nhất._


_Cảnh sắc mùa thu sống động của dãy núi Allegheny được chụp trực tiếp._


_Cảnh sắc mùa thu đầy cảm hứng trong tháng chín ở dãy núi Appalachian (Hoa Kỳ)._


_Mùa thu trong dãy núi Appalachian nằm ở phía bắc Carolina (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Cây cầu Linn Cove bắt qua thung lũng trong mùa thu lộng lẫy ở Nam Carolina (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Sắc thu tràn xuống và bao lấy một con đường cao tốc ở Mỹ._


_Bức ảnh cầu vòng kép và những đám mây trong cảnh sắc mùa thu ở hồ Minsi (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Đồi thông mùa thu ở độ cao khoảng 690 m, nằm ở phía tây nam Lackawanna (Hoa Kỳ )._

----------


## tieuthunhangheo

[CENTER]
_Mùa thu trên dòng suối ở Pennsylvania (Hoa Kỳ )._

IMG]http://img.news.zing.vn/img/691/t691909.jpg[/IMG]
_Sự biến ảo màu sắc mùa thu ở công viên quốc gia Delaware Water Gap thuộc bang Pennsylvania (Hoa kỳ )._


_Chiếc xe hỏng được phát hiện trong khu rừng dọc theo đường Bom mìn Cũ trong khu vực công viên giải trí quốc gia Delaware Water Gap thuộc bang New Jersey (Hoa kỳ )._


_Sắc màu mùa thu tại đường làng ở Millstons thuộc bang New Jersey (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Trên hồ Roosevelt của công viên quốc gia Roger Williams bang Rhode Island (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Mùa thu ở Vermont (Hoa Kỳ )._


_Cảnh sắc mùa thu và cầu vòng ở Vermont._


_Cầu mái che Albany ở New Hampshire trong mùa thu._


_Những con sóng lớn cuồn cuộn tại hồ Lớn trong mùa thu._


_Vẻ đẹp của những tán cây mùa thu ở Canada được nhân đôi lên khi bóng của chúng in xuống mặt trên hồ._


_Địa điểm lý tưởng để tựa lưng đọc một quyển sách trong khung cảnh mùa thu tuyệt đẹp này._


_Những quả bí ngôi tại vách đá Niagara trong khu vực hồ Lớn của Canada._


_Mùa thu tại thác nước Webster ở Dundas Peak, Ontario._


_Sắc đỏ chiếm lĩnh cả không gian ở bang Oregon thuộc vùng tây bắc Thái Bình Dương (Hoa Kỳ )._

----------


## tieuthunhangheo

_Không có gì phải nghi ngờ về vẻ đẹp của mùa thu hiện diện khắp mọi nơi trên trái đất. Khoảng khắc mùa thu tuyệt đẹp được các nhiếp ảnh gia chụp lại vẫn là những bằng chứng sống động, rõ nét đẹp hơn là những bức ảnh được chụp từ vệ tinh._


_Mùa thu vàng trong khu rừng Gingko Biloba ở Bỉ._


_Bức ảnh được nhiếp ảnh gia Mendhak chụp tại vườn quốc gia Gelderland của Hà Lan._


_Chú sóc con trong khu vườn Nhật Bản vào mùa thu lá rơi._


_Cảnh sắc mùa thu trong một khu rừng Ba Lan._


_Cây liễu rủ trong mùa thu ở Đức._


_Mùa thu ở cánh rừng thông trên núi Skarbin trong Carinthia (Áo )._

_Khu rừng mùa thu màu nhiệm ở Larvik, Vestfold Fylke (Na Uy )._


_Khu vườn Nhật Bản nằm ở tiểu bang Victoria , British Columbia._


_Mùa thu đẹp như tranh vẽ tại một ngôi làng nước Ý._

[/CENTER]
_Sắc thu lãng mạn ở Pháp._[/CENTER]

----------

